# GH so slow in Chicagoland



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Thursday night and waiting here for a GH ping. Might as well have done Flex. 👎👎👎


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Slow here too.

Rent is due for many people....

That means many drivers on the road + less orders.

Welcome to the perfect monthly storm.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Slow here too.
> 
> Rent is due for many people....
> 
> ...


Made over $70 for a 2.5 hour GH block. Decent but a lot of miles.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> Made over $70 for a 2.5 hour GH block. Decent but a lot of miles.


Yep...That's how I know it's slow. They send me loads of high mileage pings...I reject them.

So..I only made 20 bucks today, because I'd rather not put all those miles on my car.

No big deal, more time to clean my car, and work on music.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

￼￼I really have no idea how GH figures out the delivery pay. They must have developers who worked at DD and GH just copied their model.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Mi detroit area gh and dd are both dead . They have been all week.
Reason this is the last week for the extra free money 1200 unemployment . jul 31 .
People are being hit in the face with reality . 
No more free money they should of not had before and most people were making 2400 more a month then they ever did before.
So sorry . My nephew saved 100 % of his now he can buy a nice used car .


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

What is gauge for a market being slow? How much per hour?

My gauge is $ per mile which directly correlates with $ per hour.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> What is gauge for a market being slow? How much per hour?
> 
> My gauge is $ per mile which directly correlates with $ per hour.


I use quality pings, from fast nearby restaurants, as a main indicator.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Last night was terrible in my market. Running GH and DD at the same time and it was still slow.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

You're self-employed, do what it is best for you. Multi-app!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> You're self-employed, do what it is best for you. Multi-app!


more like... multi-crapp...lol:roflmao:


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

How's everything by you @uberboy1212?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> How's everything by you @uberboy1212?


Been fairly busy. GH has been slower for me too lately but between DD/PM/UE/GH I stay busy


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Damn it's been a while since I've seen one of these. You might be good luck


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Damn it's been a while since I've seen one of these. You might be good luck
> View attachment 493517


Same here.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Spoke too soon. 5.5 hours total both nights.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> Spoke too soon. 5.5 hours total both nights.
> View attachment 493626


Today was a good day, drove 5 hrs and 25 miles.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Thursday night and waiting here for a GH ping. Might as well have done Flex. &#128078;&#128078;&#128078;


Sometimes you gotta look at the calendar and access your potential customers behavior. You posted this on Thursday on the 30th of the month. Basically it's at the end of the month. A lot of people get paid on Fridays and other people get paid on the 1st of the month and since the 1st fell on a Saturday they too get paid on that Friday.....So naturally that particular Thursday was doomed to be slower than usual in this line of work that we are in. 
And naturally Friday, Saturday and Sunday will be busy as hell because people just got paid.

Guys you gotta plan around and anticipate these patterns.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> Sometimes you gotta look at the calendar and access your potential customers behavior. You posted this on Thursday on the 30th of the month. Basically it's at the end of the month. A lot of people get paid on Fridays and other people get paid on the 1st of the month and since the 1st fell on a Saturday they too get paid on that Friday.....So naturally that particular Thursday was doomed to be slower than usual in this line of work that we are in.
> And naturally Friday, Saturday and Sunday will be busy as hell because people just got paid.
> 
> Guys you gotta plan around and anticipate these patterns.


Women have a 'time of the month' too. :roflmao:


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Mondays are slow as well. Add the throttling and low ball delivery pay by GH. Got a $3 cash tip to boost earnings last night.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> Mondays are slow as well. Add the throttling and low ball delivery pay by GH. Got a $3 cash tip to boost earnings last night.
> View attachment 494719


The weekly $600 government cheese running out, may be also a factor.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> Mondays are slow as well. Add the throttling and low ball delivery pay by GH. Got a $3 cash tip to boost earnings last night.
> View attachment 494719


Every market is different. In Chicago they need bullets more than they need Popeyes.

That said, I did clear $108 with $10 cash tips on Monday in my market. Today the storm is bringing the rain, so day off.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The $600 is finally getting pushed through. 

And, it was busy today. 

Coinsidence?

Nah:laugh:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> The $600 is finally getting pushed through.
> 
> And, it was busy today.
> 
> ...


:laughk...maybe not:

https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/07/politics/stimulus-talks-coronavirus/index.html

stupid politicians:rollseyes:


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

1st Friday in a long time breaking the $100 mark on a three hour GH block.


----------

